# Biltong Spice



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone have an especially good recipe for biltong spice?

Thanks!


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Biltong spice*

Yes. Buy Deli Spices' SWA Biltong spice and use it according to the instructions. You won't be dissapointed. They have agents across SA and are on the web.


----------

